# Dubai: Second tallest tower to be built by Saudi group 114floors



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

lol
sometimes i would prefer one forum with all towers, too see whats new... 
it is a little bit more difficult to browse all the subforums, but nevertheless it is more organized then.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

true, the old system was easier, but too many towers kept getting 'lost'

the new system isnt great, but its more of a dubai problem than a forum one.

i do have a suggestion though, how about a completed towers forum?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

we would even need a thread for emirates towers then, for example...
don't know..
a lot of work.
it would be something like emporis then


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> this world's tallest tower shit has to stop! it's really annoying
> 
> i want to see facts now!
> 
> *what do you think. i think we'll never hear from this project again!*


 :hahaha:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

:rofl:

i think it is still in the pipeline


----------



## Bo B (Apr 27, 2006)

Dubai-Lover said:


> all this is nice, but somehow it seriously has to stop
> 
> what do these people think?
> 
> ...


That's right. It may be good investment now, but I think that the Dubai market is getting too saturated already.


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

^^ i agree


----------

